# Iphone5 Batery Lasting Very Short, Phone Dies At 40% (apple Says Its Fine)



## SilentWarrior (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello.

I have a still in warranty iPhone5. For months its batery isnt lasting very long, even while on standby.

I also get an extremely infuriating problem : the phone will often die at 40% batery or very close to it.

My phone was bought via Vodafone Portugal, here, all products have mandatory 2 year warranty.

I sent it to warranty via Vodafone mid December, and on 6 Jan, it came back exactly the same, and in the repair note it said :

- Batery OK.
- Updated bla bla bla firmware to version something.

As soon as I saw the report, on the store I immediately complained, they told me that Apple usually replaces the phone without questions and that it was very odd they didnt in my case, suggested that I tried for a while and see if the problem was actually solved. I went home, tried it for some hours and it kept doing the same.

On the same day afternoon I contacted Apple support directly via their website, they called my, took diagnostics remotely and said to do a full wipe and start using it fresh without any settings or apps I had previously (yeh wtf right?!). I said I was very careful with my phones battery charge cycle, and I even had a app called Battery Doctor, he suggested that those apps were trash and that I should remove them, so I did.

Looking at the remote diagnostics, he said there was something strange with them, I had the 2 hours 37 min ACTIVE and 2 hours 36min IDLE, but he couldnt say why that was and since the phone had been wiped both on vodafone store and on apple support all, and it was more than 2 weeks ago, there was no older diagnostics to support any more insights.

He said that I kept using it so more diagnostics would be created, and he said, maybe with time, the battery would come back to normal. He also said there was a program for replacing iphone5s with battery problems but that my serial number wasnt in the problematic batch.


----


What can I do to get vodaphone or apple to really fix my phone? 

My girlfriend had a problem with her iphone4s where wireless connectivity was disabled, they gave her a new phone. I dont want/need a new phone, I want my problem fixed, regardless if they give me a new iphone5 or fix my current one.

I have scheduled an apple support for Monday, since they dont have any for weekends.

I have had, and have pushed for (to friends  and family), numerous apple products, I have also made apps for their store, I feel kinda of cheated they arent taking me seriously.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## sgould (Jan 31, 2015)

I can't help with this problem, but the fault seems similar to the problem with my wife's iPhone 5.  Her's dies when the battery level shows 37%.  Cuts out.  Then you can put it on charge and it turns on after a minute or two with the battery showing 5%, which I think is normal for a flat battery.  But then if you turn it off and on the battery level shows 33%.

I don't think that the battery is really flat.  If it is the life is very short.

Apple store guys say that there is nothing wrong.

Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## SilentWarrior (Jan 31, 2015)

Will do.

Thank you for reporting, adds "weight" to the claim.


----------



## SilentWarrior (Feb 2, 2015)

After speaking today with Apple support again, they have confirmed that while my battery might be status OK, it is either erroneous or its very close to the NOT OK threshold.

Since I have bought my phone via Vodafone, technical support and warranty is provided directly by them. Apple has instructed me to use the process id they sent me (sent me via email after the call) and take it to Vodafone to prove that I have spoke to Apple, exchanged diagnostic reports with them and they have confirmed that my battery is not ok as reported.

Apple said that while Vodafone doesnt have direct access to Apples support system, they will, from experience, recognise the process id from Apple and contact Apple directly for details. They have also said that I am entitled to having my battery replaced or, if need be, be given a new phone.

Tomorow, will try to go to Vodafone with this aditional information and put my phone in their hands again, hopefully they will either fix it or give me a new phone.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 2, 2015)

There is an article called Apple will replace your iPhone 5 battery for free .  It points you to the Apple serial check web site iPhone 5 Battery Replacement Program.


----------



## emma24xia (Feb 3, 2015)

I usually start charge my iPhone 6 when the battery is about 5%-10% left, and the battery would be last about a whole day.


----------



## SilentWarrior (Mar 5, 2015)

Quick update.

I sent the phone to vodafone again, with the ticket from apple. After a ton of time, they phoned me saying it was ready, I went there and they gave me a brand new iphone 5, replacing my old one.

Now I have a new phone, that doesnt die early, yay! It cost me 90 euros, because I got a parking ticket for ilegal parking near vodafone, but hey, that was my fault it seems.


----------



## sgould (Mar 6, 2015)

This is great!  My wife's phone is listed as being eligible for a new battery!


----------



## sgould (Mar 10, 2015)

She has an appointment at the local Apple Store on Friday to get a new battery fitted!! 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## emma24xia (Mar 19, 2015)

Same problem happened to my iPhone 6. The battery can last only a day, and if I use it to watch TV program or play games, less than 12 hours it can last. Is this a known issue in iPhone?


----------



## SGilbert (Mar 20, 2015)

Emma, that sounds like normal; not an issue. Video is especially battery hungry.


----------



## sgould (Mar 21, 2015)

My wife finally got the battery changed earlier this week.  Didn't happen on Friday.  The Apple store, who made the appointment and knew what it was for, said it was too late in the day to do the work!   So a new appointment was made.

So far the battery is OK, but the wifi is still dropping out from time to time and is not very strong.  My old 3GS phone picks up far stronger wifi signals, and also finds a lot more.  Very frustrating.


----------



## shipcaptainno1 (Apr 11, 2015)

I can't help with this problem, but the fault seems similar to the problem with my wife's iPhone 5.


----------



## sgould (Apr 11, 2015)

Check the serial number against the link above.  Needs a new battery, probably.


----------

